# Guarire si deve: Chiesa e omosessualità



## Mari' (9 Dicembre 2008)

*Guarire si deve: Chiesa e omosessualità*

http://www.arcoiris.tv/modules.php?name=Flash&d_op=getit&id=10999


Cose da matti



















Buona visione




​


----------



## Iris (10 Dicembre 2008)

Una cosa è certa: gli imbecilli non guariscono.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Dicembre 2008)

il gay guarito poi, deve essere un fulminato di prima qualità..


----------



## Mari' (10 Dicembre 2008)

E pensare che oggi 10 dicembre si celebra 60/a Dichiarazione universale dei diritti umani

http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/s...specialied/visualizza_new.html_843551594.html





​
LE VIOLAZIONI PIU' DIFFUSE                                                                                                            

A sessanta anni dalla Dichiarazione Universale dei diritti umani, vecchie e nuove forme di violazione, oppressione e violenza restano sul campo. 

*
VIOLENZA SULLE DONNE *- E' una delle violazioni più diffuse sul Pianeta. Almeno 23 Paesi hanno leggi discriminatorie, gli abusi si manifestano nelle forme più disparate, soprattutto tra le mura domestiche. Donne in tutto il mondo vengono violentate, rapite, mutilate, vendute se non uccise. Abusi e violenze sono direttamente connessi a discriminazioni di genere, di natura sociale ed istituzionale. Si stima inoltre che siano due milioni le 'schiave del sesso' nel mondo, per un giro d'affari da 20 miliardi di euro. La tratta di esseri umani coinvolge soprattutto loro. 

*PENA DI MORTE *- Sono 138 i Paesi che applicano la pena capitale, Amnesty International denuncia 1.252 esecuzioni nel 2007 (oltre cinquemila secondo altre fonti). Cina, Iran, Arabia Saudita, Pakistan e Stati Uniti in cima alla lista, con l'88% delle esecuzioni. Sono 54 i Paesi che hanno votato contro la moratoria alla pena di morte all'Assemblea generale dell'Onu presentata e sostenuta dall'Italia. Tra questi anche India, Giappone, Libia, Egitto, Afghanistan, Botswana, Etiopia,Nigeria. 
*
LIBERTA' DI ESPRESSIONE E REPRESSIONE DISSENSO*- Nel 2007, Amnesty ha riscontrato leggi limitative della libertà d'espressione e di stampa in 77 Paesi. Tra le nuove frontiere, l'organizzazione segnala le limitazioni a Internet, in particolare in Cina (50 i blogger arrestati nel 2007 secondo alcune fonti), Vietnam, Egitto e Cuba. Decine i Paesi dove il dissenso viene represso con arresti selettivi o di massa: si va dall'Uzbekistan alla Birmania. Sotto attacco la libertà di informazione: 43 i giornalisti uccisi nel 2008, segnala il barometro di Reporter senza frontiere, 133 quelli imprigionati. 

*MINORI *- "Le minacce ai bambini intrappolati nelle guerre continuano ad aumentare", sottolinea il direttore generale dell'Unicef, Ann Veneman. "Ormai non restano semplicemente vittime del fuoco incrociato, ma sono progressivamente divenuti l'obiettivo predestinato di violenze, abusi e sfruttamento, alla mercé di una miriade di gruppi armati che vessano le popolazioni civili". In 85 tra Paesi in guerra e scenari postbellici, armi leggere e ordigni inesplosi sono all'origine dell'uccisione e menomazione permanente di milioni di bambini. I minori subiscono abusi di ogni genere: l'Unicef stima che nella Repubblica Democratica del Congo, il 33% delle vittime di violenze sessuali siano bambini. Resta molto da fare anche sul fronte del lavoro minorile: secondo le statistiche più recenti dell'Organizzazione internazionale del lavoro (Ilo), nel 2004 erano 218 milioni i bambini lavoratori nel mondo. 
*
DISCRIMINAZIONI SESSUALI* - I Paesi che puniscono gli atti omosessuali sono 91: la pena capitale è prevista in Iran, Mauritania, Sudan, Emirati Arabi Uniti, Yemen, Arabia Saudita, Nigeria. Amnesty denuncia il clima di intolleranza, "incoraggiato dalle autorità ", in Lituania, Moldova, Polonia e Russia.


----------



## brugola (10 Dicembre 2008)

ho visto il pastore tedesco domenica alla tele.
predicava la solidarietà coi poveri vestito con l'ermellino bianco candido al collo e ai polsi.
è vomitevole.


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho visto il pastore tedesco domenica alla tele.
> predicava la solidarietà coi poveri vestito con l'ermellino bianco candido al collo e ai polsi.
> è vomitevole.


 
è esattamente quello che ho pensato io....


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2008)

chissà se marano pensava di far cosa gradita al vaticano con  i tagli inopinati a I segreti di brokeback mountain.
intervenire su di  un film pluripremiato è proprio una grande eresia.


----------



## brugola (11 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> chissà se marano pensava di far cosa gradita al vaticano con i tagli inopinati a I segreti di brokeback mountain.
> intervenire su di un film pluripremiato è proprio una grande eresia.


probably.
io ho la versione originale.


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> probably.
> *io ho la versione originale.[/*quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (11 Dicembre 2008)

Trovo che un film come "I segreti di Brokeback Mountain" che la sera della messa in onda ho rivisto volentieri non solo dovrebbe passare senza tagli ma dorebbe andare in prima serata....


----------



## brugola (12 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Trovo che un film come "I segreti di Brokeback Mountain" che la sera della messa in onda ho rivisto volentieri non solo dovrebbe passare senza tagli ma dorebbe andare in prima serata....


uomo


----------



## Old Alexantro (12 Dicembre 2008)

vaticano=mafia,camorra,ndrangheta.....


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Trovo che un film come "I segreti di Brokeback Mountain" che la sera della messa in onda ho rivisto volentieri non solo dovrebbe passare senza tagli ma dorebbe andare in prima serata....


bella battuta 

	
	
		
		
	


	






italia, siamo in italia


----------



## Old Italia1 (12 Dicembre 2008)

*BBM*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> bella battuta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In italia però ci sono comunque persone come me, te e tanti altri che pensano che sia un film poetico e d'amore...e le scene omosessuali risibili per una censura...io a mia figlia di 12 anni lo farei vedere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> In italia però ci sono comunque persone come me, te e tanti altri che pensano che sia un film poetico e d'amore...e le scene omosessuali risibili per una censura...io a mia figlia di 12 anni lo farei vedere...


Sono scene un po' forti, però eh


----------



## Old Italia1 (12 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono scene un po' forti, però eh


ti prego Persa....dai...a che ti riferisci? alla scenucola della prima volta in montagna? ma su...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ti prego Persa....dai...a che ti riferisci? alla scenucola della prima volta in montagna? ma su...


Non sto dicendo per me, ma per un/una ragazzina


----------



## Old Italia1 (12 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sto dicendo per me, ma per un/una ragazzina


ma no.....non ci trovo niente di "insidioso" in quelle scene


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma no.....non ci trovo niente di "insidioso" in quelle scene








  "insidioso"? Sono un po' pesanti per dei ragazzini che non hanno vissuto esperienze sessuali.


----------



## Old Italia1 (12 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> "insidioso"? Sono un po' pesanti per dei ragazzini che non hanno vissuto esperienze sessuali.


io non trovo sinceramente che siano COSI' forti da non poter essere guardati da un ragazzino/a dai 12 anni in su...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io non trovo sinceramente che siano COSI' forti da non poter essere guardati da un ragazzino/a dai 12 anni in su...


 Non ti ricordi com'eri.
E' evidente l'aspetto aggressivo insito in un rapporto passionale, ma che è sconcertante per chi non ha esperienza.


----------



## Old Italia1 (12 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ti ricordi com'eri.
> E' evidente l'aspetto aggressivo insito in un rapporto passionale, ma che è sconcertante per chi non ha esperienza.


dovrsti ampliarmi il concetto di sconcertante...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> dovrsti ampliarmi il concetto di sconcertante...


 Difficile da capire e comprendere ed equivocabile l'aggressività passionale con aggressione violenta.


----------



## Old Italia1 (12 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Difficile da capire e comprendere ed equivocabile l'aggressività passionale con aggressione violenta.


mmmmmmmm...12 anni illibati, ma non scemi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mmmmmmmm...12 anni illibati, ma non scemi...


E' più facile sopravvalutare la disinvoltura adolescenziale che compiere l'errore contrario.


----------



## Old Italia1 (12 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' più facile sopravvalutare la disinvoltura adolescenziale che compiere l'errore contrario.


mmmmmmmm...può esser....nel dubbio però....glielo faccio vedere!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mmmmmmmm...può esser....nel dubbio però....glielo faccio vedere!


 Quanto sei gnucco!


----------



## Old Italia1 (12 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quanto sei gnucco!


si però...comunque lo vedremmo insieme...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si però...comunque lo vedremmo insieme...


 Preferirebbe senza di te... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Sono gnucca anch'io


----------



## Old Italia1 (12 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Preferirebbe senza di te...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu??????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

